# New-to-me Outlaws



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Just snatched up some 27" outlaws mounted on 12" ITP SS108 wheels. It was a deal of a lifetime because the tires had about 70% tread and the guy wanted $350 for all. I took him up on it quick!! here is what i got.
I'm completely happy with my purchase!


----------



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

yep thats a dang good deal
where @ in ms are u ???


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Very nice deal


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

02KODIAK400 said:


> yep thats a dang good deal
> where @ in ms are u ???


Petal/Hattiesburg area .... you?


----------



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

im in north mississippi in a small town called nettleton its 15 miles south of tupelo


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Very nice deal!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

@02Kodiak400 yepp small world ehh?

@Polaris425 yes indeed!


----------



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

yep it is but we r a pretty good ways away


----------

